# RIP George  Serei



## frank raud (Jun 30, 2019)

A true pioneer in Canadian martial arts history has passed at 98 years of age.  A direct student of Kawaishi in France, a WWII Commando. I will miss my semi regular seminars with him. Fortunately he has passed his knowledge onto his sons, who continue the family's martial arts legacy.
 In 1958, Georges Serei, a Judo and Ju-Jitsu black belt leaves France and started training in Montreal at one of the first available Judo schools. With help from 3 partners, Louis Arpin, Jacques About and Louis Blanc, they opened the Hakudokan dojo in the Outremont area of Montreal. The next year, following a recommendation from the Collège des Ceintures Noires of France, they set up the Collège des Ceintures Noires, forerunner of Judo Canada, Georges Serei being the first president. In 1957, Georges started his 2 sons, ages 4 and 6 years old, with their martial arts training in Judo. They train in both Judo and Ju-Jitsu in the Hakudokan dojo and the dojo he built in their family home.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Buka (Jun 30, 2019)

RIP


----------



## frank raud (Jun 30, 2019)

He was teaching Saturday afternoon and passed in the early morning hours.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 30, 2019)

frank raud said:


> He was teaching Saturday afternoon and passed in the early morning hours.



We should all be so fortunate to live a long life and be able to do what we love up until the end.

RIP


----------

